# A Helpful Hint



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Wasn't sure whether to post here or another spot lol. Always nice to learn something new...

http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/tunedin/how-to-open-a-beer-with-an-envelope/vi-BBt9nuN?OCID=DELLDHP


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thorim said:


> Wasn't sure whether to post here or another spot lol. Always nice to learn something new...
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/tunedin/how-to-open-a-beer-with-an-envelope/vi-BBt9nuN?OCID=DELLDHP


I thought that is a wife or grandkids are for...................... dang, there I go dreaming again. Thorim, why don't you buy a cheaper version like I do, that have twist off tops?


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

r82230 said:


> I thought that is a wife or grandkids are for...................... dang, there I go dreaming again. Thorim, why don't you buy a cheaper version like I do, that have twist off tops?


r82230, when I was a young man it was all about the quantity of the beer and tequila I drank, not the quality hence lots of El Toro tequila and Buckhorn beer. Then one day when I was much older, I realized that I would never have a fancy home or a new car/truck/equipment, that the only time my wife talked to me was when she wanted me to fix some thing or to point out one of my many perceived by her short comings (this has been going on for thirty five years) I decided that I deserve to have something just for me, for my pleasure just for me to enjoy that no one could ruin hence beer bottles that need openers......


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Also works as an effective DUI tester. If you cannot fold the envelope, your probably too inebriated to have another beer.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thorim said:


> El Toro tequila and Buckhorn beer.


The El Toro, I may have touched (stealing from Slick Billie Clinton here), but do not remember if I swallowed any, at anytime. The Buckhorn brand of beer, I do not remember (and my wife has been married to the same fool for like 37 years, maybe she robbed the cradle?). I can remember E&B, Falstaff, Black Label, Gobel and Sebewaing beers. (Sebewaing, you should recognize that small town in upper Michigan's thumb area, guess it is part of the USA school system now).

I have taught my son's 'there is only two types of beer, I like them both cold, Mic Light and FREE beer!'


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

r82230 said:


> The El Toro, I may have touched (stealing from Slick Billie Clinton here), but do not remember if I swallowed any, at anytime. The Buckhorn brand of beer, I do not remember (and my wife has been married to the same fool for like 37 years, maybe she robbed the cradle?). I can remember E&B, Falstaff, Black Label, Gobel and Sebewaing beers. (Sebewaing, you should recognize that small town in upper Michigan's thumb area, guess it is part of the USA school system now).
> 
> I have taught my son's 'there is only two types of beer, I like them both cold, Mic Light and FREE beer!'


Oh yes I know that town well... I have been through it a million times if I've been through it once, having grown up in Grindstone City and having fallen in love with a Bay City girl and attended Delta College. I have a lot of hours and miles on M-25 between school family and work...


----------

